
Wall Street Journal Staff Erupts over Race and Opinion - tech-historian
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2020/07/wall-street-journal-staff-erupts-over-race-and-opinion
======
LatteLazy
I'd like less opinions please. Maybe (don't wanna get greedy) none? How about
that great idea of 2 papers for the price of 1, only stop sending the opinion
paper?

------
iron0013
It’s a pretty important point to make in this historical moment: lies are not
opinions, they are just lies.

